# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía >  Así será el boom de la eólica marina en todo el mundo durante las próximas tres décadas

## termopar

> *Así será el boom de la eólica marina en todo el mundo durante las próximas tres décadas*
> 
> Por Ramón Roca - 16/03/2017
> 
> En 2002, Dinamarca puso en marcha a escala comercial el primer parque eólico marino del mundo. Con una capacidad instalada de 160 megavatios (MW), el parque de Horns Rev preparó el escenario para que hubiese cada vez más parques y con las turbinas más grandes. A finales de 2015 había 13 gigavatios (GW) de capacidad instalada de energía eólica marina en el mundo. Mientras la mayoría de las plantas marinas se encuentran en Europa, la innovación están posicionando a esta tecnología como una de las generadoras líder mundial en el futuro.
> 
> Según el último informe de IRENA Perspectivas Innovación: la eólica offshore, la capacidad eólica marina podría crecer de los 13 GW que había en 2015 a nada más y nada menos que 400 GW en 2045. Un crecimiento exponencial, que muy pocas tecnologías podrían alcanzar.
> 
> 
> ...


Referencia:http://elperiodicodelaenergia.com/as...-tres-decadas/

----------

